# hello everybody



## ROMERO (Aug 9, 2008)

Olá sou do Brasil, e um estudioso da história universal. leio e acompanho os eventos da geopolitica internacional e a relação entre nações. Tenho grande interesse nos museus militares do mundo referente a aviação, artilharia, infantaria e tanques.

Abraço a todos.

Hello, i´m from Brazil, and a study of universal history. I read and follow the events of world policy and the relatioship between nations. I have a great interest about world´s militar museums, refering aviation, artilhery, infantry and tanks.

regards to all.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome 

What is your relation to JugBR?


----------



## JugBR (Aug 9, 2008)

he is my friend herr adler, i invited him to join the forum, hes a nice guy, you gonna like him.

bem vindo ao fórum romerinho !


----------



## ROMERO (Aug 9, 2008)

I am a friend of him, and talked a lot about military affairs and international policy.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 9, 2008)

You guys use the same computer then. Roomates?


----------



## ROMERO (Aug 9, 2008)

No, but live near open an account on my computer.


----------



## JugBR (Aug 9, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> You guys use the same computer then. Roomates?



   

no way !


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 9, 2008)

Just checkin'


----------



## DBII (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome gentlemen.

DBII


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 9, 2008)

Alright welcome to the forum.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, you and the Jug ought to get along just fine. 

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome Romero! Jug looks like he's spreading the love around!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hippie style?


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Romero!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2008)

Hallo Romero,

Welcome on board.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 9, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## Flyboy2 (Aug 9, 2008)

Whats up.... friendly advice, don't say stupid things or you'll have some good quotes on Adler's signature  no offense to anyone


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 10, 2008)

None taken, except perhaps by fly boy. He too is learning the forum without insulting others.


----------

